# cranberries vs. cranberry juice?



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi all..does anyone know if eating actual cranberries (craisins) will have the same effect with bladder infections as drinking the juice? is it better or worse?just wondering...as i much prefer eating cranberries than drinking the juice (gives me heartburn!)thanks very much =)


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

That's a real good question. I would think that straight cranberry juice would have a higher concentration. Watch out for the cranberry juice cocktails that are mostly high fructose corn syrup and apple juice. I have found in the natural food store, pure concentrated cranberry juice, just for bladder health. You only have to drink 4 to 6 oz a day. Bonus of fewer calories too. A bit tart, but just drink it like a shot. Sorry I cannot remember the brand name.Zanne


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

I agree with Zanne.. I believe the juice to be much higher in concentrate. Try mixing with water or soda water 1st


----------



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks, ladies! i figured as much...but i thought i would ask to make sure.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

You can get cranberry concentrate in tablet form which I find helps


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

as someone noted in here,,,,,you only need to drink a glass of it a day...my OB/GYN told me that if you drink TOO much of it, it can backfire and actually GIVE you a UTI.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah stronger the better as cranberry makes the urine more alkaline which helps clear up infections such as cystitus







so i was told


----------

